# SSD et Imac alu



## dark juju (10 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un Imac alu 20" de 2008. Plus particulièrement celui cadencé à 2,66 Ghz.
J'ai dans le projet de changer le disque dur actuel de 320 Go par un SSD. Cependant sur internet on parle souvent de mettre un SSD dans un macbook (pro), un mac mini mais jamais dans un Imac.
Je voulais donc savoir si cela était possible? 
Si oui je pensais le faire faire dans un APR, je voulais savoir combien cela coûterai.

Merci d'avance =).


----------



## ikeke (11 Juin 2009)

Même chose. Bien que je sois extrémement satisfait j'ai l'impression que le disque dur de mon imac n'est pas des plus rapide. Je voudrais donc passer sur un SSD mais comme toi n'ai trouvé aucune information concernant la possibilité de le faire sur iMac.

Ca permettrait des performances accrues ainsi que quelques précieux degrés de gagnés. Ormis ma base itunes, tout est stocké sur un NAS, je n'ai donc pas besoin d'un disque de grosse capacité mais rapide.

A mon avis si c'est jouable c'est APR obligatoire vu qu'il faut démonter complétement l'écran pour accéder au disque.


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Juin 2009)

C'est faisable. Pour le prix il suffit de demander à vos APR car tous ne pratiquent pas exactement le même tarif à l'heure.


----------



## dark juju (11 Juin 2009)

Merci. Je vais contacter mon APR.
Par contre je pensais que c'était un 3,5" qu'il y avait dans un imac, or les SSD sont en 2,5".
Cela ne pose t'il pas de problèmes ?


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Juin 2009)

Il existe des SSD en 3,5" ^^Mais de toute façon il me semble qu'on puisse mettre un 2,5 à la place d'un 3,5 mais je ne suis pas sur. Si quelqu'un a des éclaircissements...


----------



## fantasy (1 Juillet 2009)

Ce sujet m'intéresse car je trouve également que le disque dur de l'imac n'est pas "une flèche" (Imac alu 24 2,4ghz).
Je ne trouve pas d'informations sur la "faisabilité" de mettre un 2,5 dans l'imac??

J'ai trouvé un excellent ssd:
http://www.infobidouille.com/articles/24/1-introduction-test-ssd-ocz-vertex

ainsi qu'un manuel pour démonter l'Imac (si ça peut aider):
http://www.amfiteatar.org/content/view/155/78/lang,en/
ou
http://www.macg.co/web/voir/127923/demontage-d-un-imac-alu-en-video


----------



## fantasy (31 Août 2009)

bonjour à tous, j'ai enfin sauté le pas!
J'ai démonté complètement mon imac et j'y ai mis un SSD vertex 60go!
C'est le jour et la nuit tellement la différence est flagrante.
J'ai déjà fait un tuto pour le démontage de l'imac:
http://passion-xbmc.org/hardware-28...imac-alu-(cas-concret-d'un-imac-alu-24-2008)/
Et dans peu de temps je mettrais en ligne un tuto pour le SSD avec un comparatif de performance!


----------



## desp (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce topic car j'ai entendu parler de certaines personnes qui remplacaient leur lecteur de dvd par un ssd. Est-ce que ce serait possible sur un imac alu 2.66 early 2008?
Cela permettrait de tout garder "en interne" ayant déjà un disque externe pour TM...

Merci!


----------



## desp (1 Juin 2010)

Personne n(a essayé sur ce type d'imac??


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Juin 2010)

Perso je trouve les ssd un peu court en place de stockage 
Sur mon imac j ai installe un dd tres performant http://www.macway.com/fr/product/10...ta-ii-35-7200t-32-mo-st3500320ns-serveur.html

et la on voit vraiment une différence très flagrante par rapport au dd d origine  de 250G et 8 mo de cache 

et pourquoi pas le nouveau lecteur dvd et ssd http://www.macg.co/news/voir/156541/hydrive-le-lecteur-dvd-a-ssd

si vous voulez vraiment du ssd


----------

